# Possession of Marital home



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I left the house due to verbal and mental abuse. Me ex has a personality disorder. I have detailed how my ex has now estranged me from the kids totally.

I spoke to a lawyer today, free advice through my association. She said that I could have applied for exclusive possession of the marital home. But other sources have said that unless there was physical violence this would not have been easy, or quick to accomplish. 

I feel very bad that I did not pursue this and walked away, leaving the kids thinking I gave up on the family. I only moved 6 blocks away and my door has always been open. 

I am not sure how to emotionally deal with the fact that my kids see me as abandoning them. 

I know of 2 other families in our circle where the mother was the one to move and get a smaller place, and the exes share visitations just fine. 

The guilt I feel is overwhelming.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think your husband would have alienated the kids from you regardless of whether you had him kicked out or you left. For what I recall of your story, it's not so much them wanting to be there because it's "home", they want to be there because he lets them do whatever they like, he has told them stories about your lack of financial support, etc. none of that would have been different if it was him living out of the house. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, I told the lawyer that he said the kids were bothered by the fact I didn't acknowledge the Christmas card he left in my mailbox. and how he waited until right before Christmas to show them the separation papers he received in early December. And the fact that he told them they couldn't get groceries or get school books due to me, a blatant lie. 

What is the point of this life.


----------

